# Mystic Hot Springs or Marriott Residence Inn - Canmore?



## pointhound (May 30, 2006)

If you had a choice of staying with kids for three days in the Summer at Mystic Hot Springs or at Marriott Residence Inn in Canmore, which would you choose and why?    Thanks for your help, Pointhound


----------



## eal (May 30, 2006)

Mystic Springs is newer and better run; the Residence Inn seems to be on a bit of a downward slide.  

Check out tripadvisor.com reviews at:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...prings_Chalets_Hot_Pools-Canmore_Alberta.html 

versus 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...idence_Inn_Canmore_Banff-Canmore_Alberta.html


----------



## barto (Jun 21, 2006)

Sad to hear of the Marriott's issues...I do know that the Banff/Canmore area has had a generally tougher time attracting and retaining help than most other areas for quite a while now, but it's up to management to have a good attitude in dealing with customers.

Never having stayed at either place, I would only offer one other note about their respective locations.

Mystic Springs is between the main highway (#1) and Bow Valley Trail, which is like a giant service road that parallels the highway and has lots of hotels, restaurants, etc.  AND, on the other side of the BVT are the train tracks, so there *may* be an issue with noise there.  I know staying at the Chateau Canmore a couple of times, the trains make some good noise rumbling throughout the night every 2 hours or so.

The Marriott, on the other hand, is located up on the lower part of the mountain, and is about as far away from the trains and automobile traffic as you can get in Canmore, so it could be more peaceful, maybe more of a chance of seeing wildlife around, that sort of thing.

Would that make up for such lousy service as listed in the tripadvisor reviews?  I don't know, but I thought I'd at least put that out there...  good luck!

Bart


----------



## Bestwestern (Sep 27, 2008)

*Mystic Hot Springs Inn*

Deleted for reason below


----------

